# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روند نزولی تراز

## bahador.h

سلام الان که دارم این متنو مینویسم واقعا اوضاعم مساعد نیست.نمیدونم تاحالا شده که حس کنین دیگه خدا حواسش بهتون نیست...از اولین ازمون با تراز 5200 شروع شد.ببعد شد 5000 تا اینکه به 4700 رسید!!رشد خوبی داشتم.نه؟؟؟؟!!!!واقعا کلافه شدم از این وضعیت.ساعت مطالعم بالاست ولی نتیجه ام داغوننمیدونم چرا داره اینطوری میشهممنون میشم راهنماییم کنینمعدل کتبی:19.36

----------


## erfancrepsley

نا امید نشو به راحت ادامه بده به گذشته نگاه نکن

----------


## neginsotude

*طعه یخی رو در نظر بگیرید 20- درجه سلسیوس شروع میکنیم گرما دادن ولی    اگر کسی به قطعه یخ نگاه کند تغییری احساس نمی کند ناگهان در دمای 0 درجه اتفاقاتی میفته یخ شروع به ذوب شدن میکنه گرما دادن را ادامه میدهیم باز هم در آب تغییری مشاهده نمیشه ولی ادامه میدیم باز هم میبینیم در دمای 100 درجه آب شروع به جوشیدن میکنه باز هم طبیعت باز هم درسی بزرگ هیچ تلاشی بی نتیجه نمی ماند حتی اگه ظاهرا اینطور باشد دوست های خوب من دقت کنید ادیسون 2000 تا آلیاژ مختلف استفاده کرد تا موفق به اختراع لامپ شد وقتی ازش پرسیدن چطوربا وجود 2000 تا شکست تسلیم نشدی ادیسون جواب داد من 2000 تا شکست نخوردم 2000 تا راه یاد گرفتم که چطور لامپ اختراع نمیشه در واقع عمده افراد به این قضیه مثل ادیسون نگاه نمی کنند برای همینه که در دنیا ما با عمده افراد عادی وتنها با یک ادیسون مواجه هستیم دوست دارم از یک دید دیگه به این قضیه نگاه کنم اگه ادیسون 1000 تا آزمایش انجام داده بود بازم کارخیلی بزرگی کرده بود ولی هنوز لامپ اختراع نشده بود پس 2 تا نتیجه میگیریم 1-هیچ وقت تلاشی بی نتیجه نیست  2-هر تلاشی ما رو به هدف نزدیک میکنه ولی تا رسیدن به هدف نباید دست از تلاش برداریم جیمز کوربت میگه:یک راند دیگه مبارزه کن وقتی پاهایت چنان خسته اندکه به زور راه می روی یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن وقتی بازوهایت چنان خسته اند که قدرت گارد گرفتن نداری یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن. وقتی که خون از دماغت جاری است و چشمانت سیاهی می رود وچنان خسته ای که آرزو میکنی حریف مشتی به چانه ات بزند وکار را تمام کند یک راند دیگر مبارزه کن وبه یاد داشته باش مردی که همواره یک راند دیگر مبارزه مکند هرگز شکست نمی خورد.* اینو از وبلاگ مشاورم برداشتم برات میزارم. اسم نمیبرم تبلیغ نشه و البته اونم داستان ها رو از جاهای مختلف برداشته حتما ولی خوب کنار هم قرار داده. امیدوارم بهت انرژی بده

----------


## amindrs

تست زیاد بزن! هر تست رو چندبار حل کن!

----------


## bahador.h

شکست پشت شکست.امروز بعد دو هفته که از شکست قبلیم میگذشت بازم شکست خوردم...
گاهی اوقات فکر میکنم مثل اینکه من برای این زمین نیستم.اخه چرا من خدا...؟این ازمونم نتیجه ام مثل ازمون قبل شد.اما با یه مشکل تازه....همه روندشون صعودیه . بنده شیب ثابت و نزولی....
قشنگیه کار اینجاست که هر سری از  جهت های مختلف ضربه میشم!!!
امروز که اومدم تو انجمن دیدم یه سریا تشکر کردن و یه عده بزرگوار متنی گذاشتن.ازشون ممنونم.
این متن حالمو خوب کرد.متنه قشنگیه...اما باور کردنش قشنگ ترش میکنه اگر بشه باورت...اگر!!!!

----------


## mahsa92

> شکست پشت شکست.امروز بعد دو هفته که از شکست قبلیم میگذشت بازم شکست خوردم...
> گاهی اوقات فکر میکنم مثل اینکه من برای این زمین نیستم.اخه چرا من خدا...؟این ازمونم نتیجه ام مثل ازمون قبل شد.اما با یه مشکل تازه....همه روندشون صعودیه . بنده شیب ثابت و نزولی....
> قشنگیه کار اینجاست که هر سری از  جهت های مختلف ضربه میشم!!!
> امروز که اومدم تو انجمن دیدم یه سریا تشکر کردن و یه عده بزرگوار متنی گذاشتن.ازشون ممنونم.
> این متن حالمو خوب کرد.متنه قشنگیه...اما باور کردنش قشنگ ترش میکنه اگر بشه باورت...اگر!!!!


ببين دوست عزيز

وقتی که راه نمی روی و نمی دوی، زمین هم نمی خوری و این"زمین نخوردن" محصول سکون است نه مهارت! وقتی که تصمیمی نمی گیری و کاری نمی کنی، اشتباه هم نمی کنی و این "اشتباه نکردن" محصول انفعال است نه انتخاب! خوب بودن به این معنی نیست که درهای تجربه را بر خود ببندی و فقط پرهیز کنی،  خوب بودن در انتخابهای ماست که معنا پیدا میکند و شکل می گیرد...!




Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## A.Z

> ببين دوست عزيز
> 
> وقتی که راه نمی روی و نمی دوی، زمین هم نمی خوری و این"زمین نخوردن" محصول سکون است نه مهارت! وقتی که تصمیمی نمی گیری و کاری نمی کنی، اشتباه هم نمی کنی و این "اشتباه نکردن" محصول انفعال است نه انتخاب! خوب بودن به این معنی نیست که درهای تجربه را بر خود ببندی و فقط پرهیز کنی،  خوب بودن در انتخابهای ماست که معنا پیدا میکند و شکل می گیرد...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


♥ ♥ ♥

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

----------


## mil mil

دوست عزیز مطئنا اینو میدونیم نه شما خوشت میاد من بگم بشین بخون وفلان کارو کن  و یه سری حرف کلیشه ای تحویل بدم و نه من. و حتی ممکنه حالتو بدتر کنم و تو هم بعد مدتی بیای بگی فلانی بیا ببین من هر چی میخونم روندم نزولیه و خوب نمیشه..نه..نمیخام حرف کلیشه ای تحویل بدم..نه من خوشم میاد و نه مطعنن شما خوشت میاد...اما خب این که میگی نتیجه نمیگیری به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره..نمیشه همینجور کلی گفت..معدلت عالیه دوست خوبم..شاید مشکلت اینه خوب نمیخونی و روش خوندت خوب نیس..شاید مشکلت اینه به ظاهر درس میخونی اما فکرت پرته و نمیفهمی درسو..شاید هم همونطور  که گفتی زیاد میخونی اما از خودت زیاده از حد انتظار داری..باید پله پله مسیر رو طی کرد..نمیشه یهو بعد یهماه ترازتو از5200برسونی به7000 و شاید همین انتظارزیاد باعث میشه استرس زیاد بگیری و سر ازمون خراب کنی وحتی بیاد پایین تر ترازت..خیلی دلایل داره..خودت بشین و دو دو تاچهارتا کن ببین کجای کار میلنگه..به خودت وذهنت هم تلقین نکن که خراب میکنی ازمونو یا نمیفهمی درسو یا هر چی میخونی ازمونو گند میزنی یا خدا نمیبینتت..نه..هر چی به خودمون تلقین کنیم همون میشه..شایدالان حس و حالت اینه از امروز که بخوای شرو کنی برای خوندن ازمون بعد یه حسی داری که میگی هه آره من که میدونم بخونم بازم میشم همون4500 و این فکر مخرب ناخودآگاه داغونت میکنه..گذشته رو فراموش کن..از امروز که پاشدی برای خوندن درسات خیلی اروم و منطقی بشین بخون و اطمینان بده به خودت که میتونی..یه برنامه ریزی کن برای ازمون بعدت..بگو ازمون بعدی اگه ترازم بین5200تا5500یشه فوق العادس و یه هدیه برای خودت در نظر بگیر..بازازمون بعدیشو  سعی کن همون تراز قبلیتوحفظ کنی و اروم اروم بیای بالا..این چیزایی ک گفتم عین حقیقته و هیچ کدوم شعار نیس و واقعا عملیه..فقط کافیه یکم با خودت و فکرت مهربون تر باشی و فکر مخرب بهش تزریق نکنی :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahsa rohani

واااای داداش مشکل منم دقیقا همینه استعداد ...معدل عالی... ساعت مطاله خوب.... تلاش... تمرکز ...برتری نسبت به بقیه ی هم کلاسیا......ازطرفیم سیر نزولی تراز....کلافه ام کرده بااین اوضاع بعضی وقتا شیطونه پیشنهادای عجیبی میده

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام الان که دارم این متنو مینویسم واقعا اوضاعم مساعد نیست.نمیدونم تاحالا شده که حس کنین دیگه خدا حواسش بهتون نیست...از اولین ازمون با تراز 5200 شروع شد.ببعد شد 5000 تا اینکه به 4700 رسید!!رشد خوبی داشتم.نه؟؟؟؟!!!!واقعا کلافه شدم از این وضعیت.ساعت مطالعم بالاست ولی نتیجه ام داغوننمیدونم چرا داره اینطوری میشهممنون میشم راهنماییم کنینمعدل کتبی:19.36


شاید این کمکت کنه
کمک=تراز های بد و متغیر-پیدا نکردن مشکل

----------


## T!G3R

بعد از هر ازمون - تحلیلش میکنی؟؟؟
ببینی نقاط قوت و ضعفت کجاست؟ 
برای کمک بیشتر دوست عزیزم اقا سعید رو میگم بیاد بهت کمک کنه  @Saeed735
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saeedkh76

افت تراز رو باید ریشه یابی کرد...
ریشه یابیشم تو بررسی وضعیت خودته
سوالات آزمون رو بررسی کن
ببین مشکلت بیشتر از چیه؟؟؟
بی دقتی؟؟؟نداشتن اطلاعات کافی؟؟؟سرعت عمل پایین؟؟؟سخت بودن و پیچیده بودن سوالات؟؟؟استرس یالا؟؟؟
تا اینا رو پیدا نکنی نمیتونی مشکلت رو برطرف کنی...

----------


## Saeed735

ببیند اگه توی ازمون نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرین حتما مشکل اساسی داری...مشکل در مرور...تست زنی...نحوه خوندن و غیره...

این تاپیک هایی رو که میدم به ترتیب و کامل بخونشون....

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...


درضمن بعد از هر ازمون به تحلیل ازمون بپرداز و عیب یابی کن...

----------


## Catman

> سلام الان که دارم این متنو مینویسم واقعا اوضاعم مساعد نیست.نمیدونم تاحالا شده که حس کنین دیگه خدا حواسش بهتون نیست...از اولین ازمون با تراز 5200 شروع شد.ببعد شد 5000 تا اینکه به 4700 رسید!!رشد خوبی داشتم.نه؟؟؟؟!!!!واقعا کلافه شدم از این وضعیت.ساعت مطالعم بالاست ولی نتیجه ام داغوننمیدونم چرا داره اینطوری میشهممنون میشم راهنماییم کنینمعدل کتبی:19.36


سلام
مشکلتون احتمالا اینکه تست کافی نمیزنین و  توی یک درس به تسلط تستی نمیرسین.سعی کنین برای هر ازمون حداقل برای هر بخش دودور تست ها رو بزنین.خودم پارسال تقریبا اینطوری بودم.موضوع دیگه اینکه بعضیا با ازمون قلم چی و برنامش کنار نمیان چون فاصله ازمونهاش کمه و برای افرادی خوبه که سالهای پیش تست کار کردن و الان مرور میکنن برای همین زیاد به تراز قلم چی اعتنا نکنین سعی کنین خوب بخونین اگر به برنامه نرسیدین ایراد نداره ولی بخشی رو که میخونین واقعا مفهومی بخونین.ازمون اصلی کنکوره شما باید برای اون ازمون اماده بشین این ازمونها فقط برای اینکه متوجه بشین چه مباحثی رو خوب یاد نگرفتین و زمانبندی رو یاد بگیرین.
موفق باشین.... .

----------


## مسیح

> سلام الان که دارم این متنو مینویسم واقعا اوضاعم مساعد نیست.نمیدونم تاحالا شده که حس کنین دیگه خدا حواسش بهتون نیست...از اولین ازمون با تراز 5200 شروع شد.ببعد شد 5000 تا اینکه به 4700 رسید!!رشد خوبی داشتم.نه؟؟؟؟!!!!واقعا کلافه شدم از این وضعیت.ساعت مطالعم بالاست ولی نتیجه ام داغوننمیدونم چرا داره اینطوری میشهممنون میشم راهنماییم کنینمعدل کتبی:19.36


شاید روش درس خوندنت غلطه شایدهم سر آزمون مشکل پیش میاد
این باید بررسی شه

----------


## bahador.h

> دوست عزیز مطئنا اینو میدونیم نه شما خوشت میاد من بگم بشین بخون وفلان کارو کن  و یه سری حرف کلیشه ای تحویل بدم و نه من. و حتی ممکنه حالتو بدتر کنم و تو هم بعد مدتی بیای بگی فلانی بیا ببین من هر چی میخونم روندم نزولیه و خوب نمیشه..نه..نمیخام حرف کلیشه ای تحویل بدم..نه من خوشم میاد و نه مطعنن شما خوشت میاد...اما خب این که میگی نتیجه نمیگیری به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره..نمیشه همینجور کلی گفت..معدلت عالیه دوست خوبم..شاید مشکلت اینه خوب نمیخونی و روش خوندت خوب نیس..شاید مشکلت اینه به ظاهر درس میخونی اما فکرت پرته و نمیفهمی درسو..شاید هم همونطور  که گفتی زیاد میخونی اما از خودت زیاده از حد انتظار داری..باید پله پله مسیر رو طی کرد..نمیشه یهو بعد یهماه ترازتو از5200برسونی به7000 و شاید همین انتظارزیاد باعث میشه استرس زیاد بگیری و سر ازمون خراب کنی وحتی بیاد پایین تر ترازت..خیلی دلایل داره..خودت بشین و دو دو تاچهارتا کن ببین کجای کار میلنگه..به خودت وذهنت هم تلقین نکن که خراب میکنی ازمونو یا نمیفهمی درسو یا هر چی میخونی ازمونو گند میزنی یا خدا نمیبینتت..نه..هر چی به خودمون تلقین کنیم همون میشه..شایدالان حس و حالت اینه از امروز که بخوای شرو کنی برای خوندن ازمون بعد یه حسی داری که میگی هه آره من که میدونم بخونم بازم میشم همون4500 و این فکر مخرب ناخودآگاه داغونت میکنه..گذشته رو فراموش کن..از امروز که پاشدی برای خوندن درسات خیلی اروم و منطقی بشین بخون و اطمینان بده به خودت که میتونی..یه برنامه ریزی کن برای ازمون بعدت..بگو ازمون بعدی اگه ترازم بین5200تا5500یشه فوق العادس و یه هدیه برای خودت در نظر بگیر..بازازمون بعدیشو  سعی کن همون تراز قبلیتوحفظ کنی و اروم اروم بیای بالا..این چیزایی ک گفتم عین حقیقته و هیچ کدوم شعار نیس و واقعا عملیه..فقط کافیه یکم با خودت و فکرت مهربون تر باشی و فکر مخرب بهش تزریق نکنی


 از اینکه وقت گذاشتین و مطالعه کردین ازتون ممنونم.بار ها و بار ها شده که تو خلوته خودم سعی کردم ببینم مشکل کار کجاست.اما  طبق اون چیزی که نوشتم خدا رو شکر هر سری از جهت های مختلف ضربه فنی میشم!!!!سری اخر از بی دقتی زیاد بود.یه مشاور خوب که کارش صرفا کمک به بچه هاست میگفت وقتی ادم کم تسلط باشه تعداد غلطاش میره بال.مثل من.اما یکی از جملاتتون خیلی بهم کمک کرد و باعث شد بهش فکر کنم.عدم تمرکز و پرش ذهن هنگام مطالعه!

----------


## bahador.h

> واااای داداش مشکل منم دقیقا همینه استعداد ...معدل عالی... ساعت مطاله خوب.... تلاش... تمرکز ...برتری نسبت به بقیه ی هم کلاسیا......ازطرفیم سیر نزولی تراز....کلافه ام کرده بااین اوضاع بعضی وقتا شیطونه پیشنهادای عجیبی میده


عهه؟!پس فقط من تو این جاده نیستم...
جاده ی بدیه.سربالایی خیلی داره!اما میگن اخرش شیرینه...
شیطونه هم که فقط داره الارم میده میگه دور بزن برگرد...

----------


## bahador.h

> ببين دوست عزيز
> 
> وقتی که راه نمی روی و نمی دوی، زمین هم نمی خوری و این"زمین نخوردن" محصول سکون است نه مهارت! وقتی که تصمیمی نمی گیری و کاری نمی کنی، اشتباه هم نمی کنی و این "اشتباه نکردن" محصول انفعال است نه انتخاب! خوب بودن به این معنی نیست که درهای تجربه را بر خود ببندی و فقط پرهیز کنی،  خوب بودن در انتخابهای ماست که معنا پیدا میکند و شکل می گیرد...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


به قول استاد خوبم:
"وسعت زندگی ادما به اندازه وسعت نگاهشونه"



ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین و مطالعه کردین

----------


## bahador.h

این روزا یه متنی خیلی ارومم میکنه؛
ین شعر قیصر امین پور بسیار زیباست:

گاهی گمان نمیکنی ولی خوب میشود 
گاهی نمیشود که نمیشود که نمیشود 
گاهی بساط عیش خودش جور میشود 
گاهی دگر تهیه بدستور میشود 
گه جور میشود خود آن بی مقدمه 
گه با دو صد مقدمه ناجور میشود 
گاهی هزار دوره دعا بی اجابت است 
گاهی نگفته قرعه به نام تو میشود 
گاهی گدای گدایی و بخت  یار نیست 
گاهی تمام شهر گدای تو میشود 
گاهی برای خنده دلم تنگ میشود 
گاهی دلم تراشه ای از سنگ میشود 
گاهی تمام آبی این آسمان ما 
یکباره تیره گشته و بی رنگ میشود 
گاهی نفس به تیزی شمشیر میشود 
از هرچه زندگیست دلت سیر میشود 
گویی به خواب بود جوانی مان گذشت 
گاهی چه زود فرصتمان دیر میشود 

فرستاده شده از GT-N5100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

